# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  VinFast khẳng định năng lực sản xuất với VinFast President

## phuong_hanh3112

Hãng tin hàng đầu Nhật Bản nhận định, mẫu VinFast President không chỉ là sự lựa chọn mới trong phân khúc xe siêu sang mà còn là cơ hội để tỷ phú Phạm Nhật Vượng nâng tầm hãng xe Việt. Theo Nikkei, đây sẽ là nhân tố giúp VinFast quảng bá thương hiệu đặc biệt thành công.
SUV VinFast President là mẫu xe siêu sang đầu tiên dành cho thị trường Việt Nam, có giá 3.8 tỷ đồng (khoảng 164,000 USD). Đây là mức giá ưu đãi dành cho 100 khách hàng đầu tiên đặt mua. Thực tế, mức giá niêm yết của mẫu xe cao cấp nhất của VinFast có giá 4,6 tỷ đồng (khoảng 198,000 USD) và cũng chỉ có 500 chiếc được bán tại thị trường Việt Nam.
Hình ảnh nội thất và ngoại thất của mẫu xe VinFast President xuất hiện trên tờ Nikkei Asean Review
Nikkei dẫn nguồn từ Quỹ Tiền tệ Quốc tế (IMF), dự báo nền kinh tế Việt Nam sẽ tăng trưởng 2,7%. Việt Nam sẽ là một trong số ít các nền kinh tế có tăng trưởng GDP dương vào năm 2020. Sau đại dịch, kinh tế Việt Nam được dự báo có thể phục hồi mạnh mẽ và tăng trưởng ở mức 7% vào năm 2021.

Những tín hiệu tích cực của nền kinh tế đã khiến chỉ số tiêu dùng của Việt Nam tiếp tục tăng, đặc biệt khi Việt Nam thành công trong việc kiểm soát cả hai làn sóng Covid-19 vừa qua. Việc ra mắt mẫu xe siêu sang của VinFast trong thời điểm này, chứng tỏ sự tự tin của thương hiệu này hoàn toàn có cơ sở dựa trên năng lực chống dịch quốc gia.
Khách mua xe tìm hiểu về thông tin về màu sơn của VinFast President thông qua màn hình thông tin đặt tại Showroom VinFast tại Hà Nội
Nikkei cho rằng, mẫu xe VinFast President không còn là sản phẩm đơn thuần dành cho người tiêu dùng trong nước mà hơn thế, là một bước tiến tới nâng tầm thương hiệu. “Họ muốn cho thế giới thấy rằng Việt Nam hoàn toàn có năng lực sản xuất ô tô hạng siêu sang”, ông Vũ Tấn Công, Phó Tổng giám đốc Công ty Tư vấn Công nghiệp và Thương mại Ô tô Việt Nam chia sẻ trên Nikkei.

Bà Nguyễn Thị Vân Anh, PTGĐ thường trực của VinFast cũng khẳng định điều này: “Chiếc VinFast President cũng là lời khẳng định của chúng tôi với thế giới về năng lực sản xuất ô tô của Việt Nam.”

Theo Nikkei, VinFast là công ty đầu tiên sản xuất ô tô hoàn toàn trong khi hầu hết các xe thương mại tại Việt Nam chỉ là những hãng xe lắp ráp từ các linh kiện nhập khẩu. Sau 2 năm, VinFast đã sản xuất thành công 4 mẫu xe ô tô, 4 mẫu xe máy điện và đều nằm trong danh sách những mẫu xe bán chạy nhất thị trường.
Mẫu xe VinFast President được trưng bày tại hệ thống Showroom và Đại lý chính thức tại 3 miền Bắc – Trung – Nam
Việc VinFast ra mắt mẫu xe phiên bản giới hạn vào thời điểm Việt Nam hạ mục tiêu tăng trưởng kinh tế GDP từ 5% xuống 2% - 2,5% là một chiến lược táo bạo. Người Việt Nam đặt kỳ vọng rất cao cho thương hiệu ô tô quốc dân vẫn còn non trẻ của họ. Bà Dennis Lien - Giám đốc Công ty tư vấn YCP Solidiance phân tích với Nikkei: “VinFast đang tiếp cận một cách tích cực và chủ động. Thương hiệu này đang tận dụng sự tạm lắng của nền kinh tế toàn cầu để đưa ra chiến lược nhằm nâng cao tên tuổi của thương hiệu.”

Đại dịch Covid-19 gây rất nhiều khó khăn cho nền kinh tế toàn cầu, nhưng cũng mang đến cơ hội nâng cao vị thế của các quốc gia có năng lực kiểm soát dịch bệnh và sự linh hoạt trong việc điều chỉnh để phục hồi nền kinh tế.

Trong suốt nhiều tháng qua, thế giới nhắc đến Việt Nam như một hình mẫu trong việc kiềm chế sự lây lan của Covid-19 cũng như có những chiến lược chuyển đổi linh hoạt trong kinh doanh, tiêu biểu là Vingroup. Trong thời điểm này, tập đoàn này vẫn từng bước âm thầm hiện thực hoá các kế hoạch nghiên cứu và sản xuất ô tô, điện thoại, máy thở. Song song, Vingroup cũng tuyên bố kế hoạch xuất khẩu sản phẩm sang thị trường Mỹ, châu Âu và Nga.

Nhiều người trong tầng lớp trung lưu có thể băn khoăn việc bỏ ra 4.6 tỷ đồng để sở hữu mẫu xe VinFast President. Tuy nhiên, những khách hàng mục tiêu của VinFast President đôi khi không quan tâm đến giá cả, họ sẽ coi đây là cơ hội để khẳng định vị thế cá nhân – Nikkei kết luận.

----------

